# sibo test



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

What did you eat day before? I'm at a loss and already dead at 8am !


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

didn't they give you a list of allowed foods and when you can eat them --ie day before etc. if they didn't, give them a call and ask. from what i've seen online, these requirements seem to vary a bit, depending on where the test is given. you want to make sure you're doing it the way they want you to.

when i had my SIBO test, i was given a list of what i could eat and when etc.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Basically whitw rice or white potato. Didn't know if there was any good way to eat that ha.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yeah--i know.

and i won't eat rice because it really backs me up. no rice for me ever.

they told me to limit potatoes, pasta, breads, grains, cereal, milk products and of course anything with sugar. and focus on proteins--meat, poultry, eggs and fish.

and oh yes, it's a big pain, isn't it. i have mitochondrial disease so going no carb like that (and fasting) is really hard for me. i need carbs for energy.

i just kept telling myself to hang in there, that it was only for a day. and at least it wasn't as bad as the clear-liquids-only pre colonoscopy diet. i had to do that for two days--the two day prep.. wretched.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--and the absolute worst thing for me about the HBT was the "no coffee" rule the morning of the test. i had a massive caffeine withdrawal headache that day lol... gotta have my coffee


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh gosh I know. Carbs are my best friend usually in order to keep my nausea at bay. It has been a BIG headache today but thankfully my stomach hasn't too bad. No energy/food at work was no fun ha but now I'm home and just hoping for tomorrow to go ok.. and hopefully some sort of results that will lead me to feeling better!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, hope things go ok for you tomorrow. are you also having the anal manometry test tomorrow as well? good luck with everything and yes, hopefully these tests will help your doc figure things out so you'll feel better.

keep us posted if you get the chance. take care.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

My best anti IBS foods are meat, fish and well cooked, low FODMAP veges. Low flatulogenic foods. Keep starches to a minimum because these are the foods bacteria seems to favour (no breads, biscuits, rice, all grains, fried potato). The problem with the SIBO test is that if you're constipated this can result in a false positive. Who here isn't constipated? Starches cause constipation for me, because of the excess bacterial action. Reduce the bacterial action and try to aim for complete evacuation the morning before you do the test. The outcome might be disappointing. Many people here have SIBO tests but find whatever the result they still have the same symptoms. The trick is that the diet that provides the most accurate result is probably the same diet that you need to eat day by day, which is hard.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys. What a long day that was. Sibo test was fine. The tech told me as soon as i started my numbers were very high.. meaning nost likely positive. The Enemas for anal manometry surprisingly went fine! I did it leaning over a chair compared to my usual laying on the floor position and got much better results. I was terrified I was going to poop all over the table though. It really was an uncomfortable test. I must of said "I'm scared" 10 times during! I have no idea what the results will be!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Marleyma, for the update.

you sure had a busy day, with both tests going on. so glad to hear the enemas went fine--that's a relief. good idea to do it leaning over a chair.

sorry the anal manometry was so uncomfortable, though. but it is a good diagnostic test to have--it measures a number of things.

so now, with these test results, your doctor will have lots of information about what's going on with you and hopefully will be able to come up with a treatment plan that will bring you some much-needed relief.

take care...


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks annie! I hope so


----------

